#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  [Request] GE training programs

## drifterzero

Salam alaykoum,



Dear brothers,

I would like to ask for complete training program for G.E equipment. As i'm a mechanical engineer, any training would be helpful.

Also, I already have protection system for G.E equipment training. If anyone want, I can share it.

Thank you in advance for your help,

Take care !See More: [Request] GE training programs

----------

